# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Huevo de Nematodo.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches esta foto que subo hoy la he tenido guardada hasta tener la maxima seguridad de la que puedo como para decir que es un huevo de Nematodo.

Ampliar la foto.



Y esto sería un ejemplo de Nematodo.




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (29-oct-2017),HUESITO (27-oct-2017),Jonasino (27-oct-2017),Los terrines (27-oct-2017)

----------

